# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Desarrollo de las presas y aprovechamientos hidroeléctricos en la cuenca del Alto Gállego

## Jonasino

Adjunto un trabajo histórico de gran interés para los aficionados a los embalses aragoneses:

Ponencia Presas.pdf

Fuente: www.researchgate.net

----------

perdiguera (10-feb-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015),sergi1907 (10-feb-2015),titobcn (10-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## titobcn

interesante articulo jonasino.

----------

Jonasino (11-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Muy buena labor de buceo por la web. Muy interesante trabajo que merece la pena leer con detenimiento.

----------

Jonasino (11-feb-2015)

----------

